# matplotlib for python3.2



## Heraklit (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

I just wanted to install matplotlib for python3.2. Therefore, I added the following lines to /etc/make.conf:


```
PYTHON_VERSION=3.2
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=3.2
```

Then I tried to install *math/py-matplotlib* and received the following message:


```
===>  py32-matplotlib-1.1.1 needs Python 2.7 at most. But you specified 3.2.
```

Then I commented the variable "USE_PYTHON=2.6-2.7" in the Makefile out and received the following message:


```
===>  Building for matplotlib-1.1.1
make: don't know how to make all. Stop
*** Error code 1
```

Is matplotlib supported for python3.2? If yes, how can I install it?

Best regards


----------



## c_geier (Oct 2, 2012)

the current matplotlib realease (1.1.1) does not support python 3 yet. The next release, which is currently available as a release candidate will support python 3. You can of course download the source and build it by hand.


----------

